# Any other furries in Toowoomba, Australia?



## kryptik (Jul 31, 2009)

Or the Darling Downs region in QLD? I haven't found aisnle forry, and thought I might look for some people...


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Check pounced for close people: http://pounced.org/personals/browseads.php?hby=Country&hgrp=AU


----------



## kryptik (Jul 31, 2009)

Hehe only one there. Anyone on this site, just looking to meet up and be friends... no yiffing


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 1, 2009)

kryptik said:


> Hehe only one there. Anyone on this site, just looking to meet up and be friends... no yiffing



The site isn't just for yiffing..   =p,


----------

